# Timber Holes 8/20/11



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Went out to the timber holes today with coolbluestreak and our wives. Were looking to find some lobster and do a little bit of spearfishing. The seas were perfect and were cruising out there. We get there and there were jellyfish everywhere. Not too bad on the bottom but got stung on the way back up. First dive we missed the spot and were out in the middle of the sandy abyss. Second dive we pull up to this boat that had passed us earlier asking how we were doing. They said they were leaving after getting some big spinys and could pull up when they left. Really appreciated the generosity of that was any of you guys. Got in the spot went down and nothing. Maybe we drifted off too much. Started to come back in and went to the Tex Edwards but the current was picking up and we couldn't get on top of it so we headed in and called it a day. All we had left to show were jellyfish stings and sunburns. Felt bad coolbluestreak drove down from Alabama and I couldn't get him on some lobster.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

The jellies have been bad for several weeks now


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't feel bad, we had a blast, we now know that the Gopro works and made some great new friends! Y'all are very nice ppl and you have a very nice boat, we look fwd to diving with you again(even if we don't find any meat)!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

So did the video actually play this time? If it did are you going to post it up somewhere bc I would like to see it.


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Did you dive with the GOPRO?? What kind of setup did you have... I am loooking to buy one and could use some advice

Thanks

Tom


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah the video did play this time but it needs some editing since we didn't have a whole lot to look at but I'll post it when I get done with it.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the Gopro helmet hero and just got it so I don't have much advice to give but it takes a awesome picture and my buddy's that have seen the resolution want to sell their still cameras and get their own Gopro.


----------



## bamaben (Oct 19, 2007)

hey guys, wish I could have been there. No place to dive here in Kandaha, but Friday is surf and turf. Looks like the boat ran fine, thats a plus after to past few trips. Looking forward to getting back and getting wet. One question.... Were oatmeal pies involved??? Take care and safe dives

Ben


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes everything worked this time. I had taken the boat to Barber Marina to get the power steering fixed. There was a short in the pump so it was replaced. And yes Oatmeal Pies were definitely involved. No pies = no diving. We had much better luck last weekend and got some tasty lobster finally. Hope everything is going well over there. I should be in Iraq in January so it won't be too long.


----------

